# Phil and Konz Freeze the Butts Off For a Fish... 1/1/10



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Ray and I went out to the beach near Portofino to give night, winter beach fishing a whirl. Fresh, dead shrimp were the bait of the evening. We fished for about 3 hours in 32* and 15 mph winds.

First, Ray caught a baby stingray with a cast about 20' from shore. After a long stretch of nothing, that little rod only out about 20' got a little better run. We assumed it was another little stingray, but much to our surprise, it was a 25" redfish that Ray so generously donated to be my lunch tomorrow. Nothing for a while, and then I caught a hardhead. We were both cold and tired, so we called it a night and headed off to Waffle House.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

At nite? Shrimp? 20' cast? Why didnt you throw something heavy like half a mullet?

Die hards.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *surfstryker (1/2/2010)*At nite? Shrimp? 20' cast? Why didnt you throw something heavy like half a mullet?
> 
> Die hards.




We have always talked about trying winter, night surf fishing just because we hadn't really heard of anyone else doing it. Ray was fishing right where it first dropped off as you step off dry sand. Neither of us had any bait saved and the freshest fish-bait we could find at the bait store was about "a month old."


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well at least you did catch something!! Good job men! You to Ray!!LOL


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

redfish love old dirty mullet. Ive caught plenty of them on the oldest mullet from the freezer


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

And those Reds do cruise the shallows along the beach at night. I've seen a few when we used to wade for FLounder and on the Okaloosa Island Pier before the rebuild, well, back in the day. Great report guys!

Chris


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It was pretty cold that night and for a last minute decision it worked well!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)




----------

